# Hopper BUG



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

watching a show or DVR saved program and accidently hit the number one button on the remote. It goes to a screen to rent a movie ($6.99) and there is NO easy way of getting out of it. Pushing cancel or live TV buttons do nothing. I have to push the guide button, go to another channel and enter that one in order to exit the rent screen. Most times I'm watching a saved program and that means another 3 or 4 more pushes to get back to what I was watching. This is unacceptable. Why don't the cancel button exit me out of this?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Cancel won't change the channel.
Push the recall button and go back to a previous channel.
You can also set the recall button to go back to the previous channel in a traditional manner, rather than displaying the last four.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

bigdog9586 said:


> watching a show or DVR saved program and accidently hit the number one button on the remote. It goes to a screen to rent a movie ($6.99) and there is NO easy way of getting out of it. Pushing cancel or live TV buttons do nothing. I have to push the guide button, go to another channel and enter that one in order to exit the rent screen. Most times I'm watching a saved program and that means another 3 or 4 more pushes to get back to what I was watching. This is unacceptable. Why don't the cancel button exit me out of this?


cancel doesn't exit out of that because when you hit 1 you actually went to channel 1 which is the on demand channel. Just like hitting cancel on a regular channel doesn't take you anywhere either. For example, had you hit 6 instead of 1 accidentally, it would have taken you to channel 6 and hitting cancel there wouldn't have gotten you back to your DVR event either.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Makes since. I guess the recall must have been the only button I didn't hit. Thanks guys.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suggest you go into the locks screen and lock out channel 1. You can still get the VOD content on channel 501 but it is a lot easier to error, press 1 and then have to do a dance to get off the channel.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Isn't it the same with all DVR receivers, not just the Hopper - so not a "Hopper bug".


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> Isn't it the same with all DVR receivers, not just the Hopper - so not a "Hopper bug".


Yes it is. My biggest annoying mistake is accidently hitting the 1 key when viewing anything on my 722 or 622.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't believe I never thought about locking out channel 1... I always just set up favorites lists... Oh well... 6 in one hand, half a dozen in the other... Although locking out channel 1 will prevent it from showing up at all when "1" is accidentally pressed, whereas favorites list will not...


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

bigdog9586 said:


> watching a show or DVR saved program and accidently hit the number one button on the remote. It goes to a screen to rent a movie ($6.99) and there is NO easy way of getting out of it. Pushing cancel or live TV buttons do nothing. I have to push the guide button, go to another channel and enter that one in order to exit the rent screen. Most times I'm watching a saved program and that means another 3 or 4 more pushes to get back to what I was watching. This is unacceptable. Why don't the cancel button exit me out of this?


I get this same thing on any Dish equipment, but I like Jame's easy fix (lockout channel 1.)


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeah, not really a DISH bug but more like an IBRAC bug...


----------

